# Cross your fingers



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

The short story I have a flight booked for Italy on the 10th of May to the 20th and am still waiting for my passport to arrive. 

Long story. Some of you might know I was planning a trip to go to Australia, Alaska or Italy within the next three years. Well a few weeks a ago my dad's boss said he had one flight booked to go to Italy for a 4 day class on building a certain type of pool but realized he couldn't go because his daughter should be giving birth during that time(it's a once a year class) so he told my dad if he would go to the class instead he could have it. A half price vacation is too much to turn down so despite the short and terrible timing he said yes and got me a flight too. I had to get a new ID and birth certificate which took two weeks so we just sent our applications off a week ago. We are using the company RushMyPassport to hopefully get it done quick but it's still gonna be tight so pray they get here in time.

And to add to it I have a doe(Zelda) possibly due during the time I will be gone! A first timer and dearly precious doe at that.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Good luck with all that! I am sure it will all work out well! Have a safe and fun trip!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck! Sounds exciting!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

It worked! They mailed it out an hour ago!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Yay!!! you will have to tell us all about Italy when you get back and take pictures lots of pictures!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'll pray for Zelda.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Just take Zelda with you- she can have Italian kids, how exciting! I'm sure she'd love to travel with you LOL


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Where in Italy? You will love it! We were there a couple times while living in Germany with the military. Italy was pretty cool.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

kccjer said:


> Where in Italy? You will love it! We were there a couple times while living in Germany with the military. Italy was pretty cool.


We will be flying into Milan and the town which I can't pronounce let alone spell is a few hours from there. We plan to visit Rome, Venice, Florence and maybe even skipping over to Switzerland too.

I'll be leaving Zelda in the care of my aunt who I know will take good care of her and will be able to help should problems arise. I bet she could even do a c-section if something terrible happens. Let's just hope she holds off till June when I think she's due.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Got it today everything is in order. Now all I have to do is pack my bags.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Have a good, long talk with Zelda, and tell her to NOT kid while mommy's gone! lol.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Flew into Miami and am waiting for my connecting flight. So far so good.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Enjoy yourself!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I've only been here for half a day but I'm already enjoying myself. Had some fresh made pizza on a deck over the beach with some wine for lunch. I'm staying in Piombino, Italy and we didn't know that until we got here. Our driver that picked us up at the airport didn't speak English so we just drove 2 hours then got dropped off at the hotel and were totally lost lol. I found a map in Italian and managed to find where we were.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yumm....I remember the pizza. Have fun


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I LOVE Italian food! hope to get there one day. aahhh....


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Lol...NOT the same as what WE call Italian food!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

nono...not American Italian. Italian Italian. we have some pretty legit restos in TO (one certified Neapolitan pizza.....omg yum!), so I've had a somewhat real taste of Italy. but....I will go gorge myself with the real thing at some point!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

It's so fresh it's amazing. I've never had REAL italian food and omg I was so missing out. Had a desert last night that was great. Can't remember what it was called but it was ice cream topped with whipped cream, topped with liberally rum soaked pastries, drizzled with a rum chocolate sauce. Dinner was the left over pizza I had for lunch. 

Today we will be taking a train to Florence to see the cathedral and some other stuff. We thought my dad was supposed to be with the schooling group today but turns out they don't meet until 7pm for dinner and a meeting so we have an extra day to kill which is great. Friday and maybe Saturday should be Rome day then it's off to lake combo and Switzerland.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

xymenah said:


> Got it today everything is in order. Now all I have to do is pack my bags.


Good deal! I'm so happy to hear that. Have a good trip!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

We ended up taking a train to Vince instead. It was beautiful but definitely a half to one day trip and I saw all I wanted. Had a super nice duck dinner and more champagne and wine than I could drink. Added just a few pics here. https://www.facebook.com/alissa.pon...40980537988.1073741825.100000562812872&type=1

It's funny they don't even ask your age before they serve alcohol. If you don't look too young it just gets poured for you lol. Thankfully I am old enough here just not in the US >.<


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you are having a good time and got to see some of the country on your train ride.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Europe is fairly lax in serving alcohol. Caribbean is even more lax.

glad you get to see lots of the country. I'm still so jealous!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

The host for this business is a bad influence. I spent the night in an Irish pub after already have drank at dinner lol. 

I'll tell you what though. They feed you to death here. Never in my life have I had so much food piled in front of me and you want to say no more but it's sooooo good. The fresh bruschetta, cheese, hand made pasta, anti pasta, bread, olive oil, coffee, gelato, pastries, pizza, omg it's all good. How they stay fit around here eating all this is beyond me. I take that back. I do know. After all this walking around to all these places and up and down a ton of stairs and up hills I'm super sore. I even tried some horse meat. I actually kinda liked it. It's very musty but not in any way gamey and slightly sweet. Like no meat I've ever had.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like you are having a great time!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm so jealous! I miss the food over there soooo much! So happy to hear you are having such a good time. It IS a great place! You got to try horse meat! I'd really like to some time. I hadn't heard about the "musty" but had heard it was sweet. I've tasted horse milk and it was like drinking sugar water....so the sweet doesn't surprise me too much.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

kccjer said:


> I'm so jealous! I miss the food over there soooo much! So happy to hear you are having such a good time. It IS a great place! You got to try horse meat! I'd really like to some time. I hadn't heard about the "musty" but had heard it was sweet. I've tasted horse milk and it was like drinking sugar water....so the sweet doesn't surprise me too much.


The horse meat was not quite like how they smell but it is something like that. And I think they smell good so it wasn't a turn off. Maybe some time I'll have to try horse milk. I love any sweet milk.

I'm not so sure I want to leave. I don't care if it's sexest and the wage is low like my guid says. It's an amazing place and so is the language and honestly the people are gorgeous. I can't wait to see Switzerland too though. I met someone today that moved here from the states three months ago and she's loving it so far.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Europe has a good quality of life. people work to live, and not live to work. they eat with the seasons and really value good quality of everything (quality over quantity). unfortunately, those of us from the west has lost that kind of thinking somewhere along the way.... plus, it helps that good wine is cheaper than a coke! lol 

I have a friend who lived in London for years, moved back for a year, and he's now planning his move back....he's hoping for Paris this time around.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

nchen7 said:


> Europe has a good quality of life. people work to live, and not live to work. they eat with the seasons and really value good quality of everything (quality over quantity). unfortunately, those of us from the west has lost that kind of thinking somewhere along the way.... plus, it helps that good wine is cheaper than a coke! lol
> 
> I have a friend who lived in London for years, moved back for a year, and he's now planning his move back....he's hoping for Paris this time around.


Exactly. They are not worried about how big their house is or how great their car is. They are living not being slaves to money and THAT is how I want to live my life. I'm accustomed to a more grand life however I know full well I'd be happy with way less. I found out just how much I really needed when I moved to NC and lived for 8 months with 80% of all my things packed. You really don't need much.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So glad you are enjoying yourself! Sounds beautiful! And fattening...:lol:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

xymenah said:


> Exactly. They are not worried about how big their house is or how great their car is. They are living not being slaves to money and THAT is how I want to live my life. I'm accustomed to a more grand life however I know full well I'd be happy with way less. I found out just how much I really needed when I moved to NC and lived for 8 months with 80% of all my things packed. You really don't need much.


I want to go back to simpler, that is one of my grand goals. I think simpler is so much better. Sometimes getting back to that can be a process though. I am so GLAD you are having so much fun!! you deserve it! I would love to go to Europe and hope to someday but for now I have to live vicariously through you.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

That's my life goal too. I already know I don't want a big house, fancy car, or a ton of stuff - it enslaves you. the more money you have, the more problems come with it. I just want a roof over my head, good company, and a couple of goats.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Went to Verona and saw the arena and a cathedral now in Florence and we somehow accidentally booked a 4 1/2 star hotel lol but it's amazing. More pics in the same link above.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

"Accidently" booked a 4 1/2 star hotel, eh??? Lol


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

We couldn't find any hotel open because of the 1000 migila race and thought we found one for $100. Turns out that was only the booking fee and it was €350 euro.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Back in the US. Zelda looks like she has at least a week more to go and all my bottle babies(8 of them) are still alive and well.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

glad you're back safe and everyone is doing well. hope you had an amazing time!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you got home safely.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Glad you are home safe and sound! Did you get lots of pictures of your journey?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Goats Rock said:


> Glad you are home safe and sound! Did you get lots of pictures of your journey?


I didn't get as much as you'd think. So much of it I was unable to take pictures either because of the laws or it was nearly impossible to truly show what I intended due to the impossible crowds of people or distance. One of my posts above has a link to some of the pictures I took though.


----------

